# Carabao Cup: Tottenham v Chelsea latest



## FTN (Jan 12, 2022)

Team news
 Injuries
 Suspensions
 Doubtful players
 Rested players

Click here for all the latest  https://bit.ly/TOTCHEpreview_CarabaoCup


----------

